# My collection of Prescriptives, MAC, UD, etc..



## TwiggyPop (Jun 11, 2008)

So I decided to take pictures of most of my make up and it took a lot longer than I thought so I'll list what I can. If you have any questions about anything then just ask me. I used to have a lot more make up, but when I was the make up artist for a strip club I would leave a lot of it in my locker at work....then my club burned down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've spent the past year trying to rebuild my kit.






This is my Lancome collection. From left to right is Champagne l/s, Waterfalls trio, Daylight e/s, peep-daylight-darkroom-drama quad, nutmeg-creme lustre-backstage pass-mochaccino quad, definicils mascara in black, shimmer mandarin sky blush, tempt me l/s.






Top row from left to right is Studio Gear e/l in khaki, Ben Nye cherry red e/s, sun yellow ( i broke it when i first brought it home, but learned how to fix it thanks to this site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), spirit gum, MUF mat velvet + foundation in 30, Lorac suede e/s. Second row is Anna Sui Metallic Eye Color #100 ( I put the cap next to it because the whole package is so damn pretty, haha ), Studio Gear rose quartz star dust e/s, Studio Gear golden pearl star dust, Studio Gear freesia. Third row is Stila in barefoot contessa and the cap says "Fact is after all a kind of mindreading -Sarah Orne Jewett", Smashbox cream liner palette with lava, picasso, midnight purple, midnight brown, putty, caviar, thunder, midnight green, deep bronze, and cameo.






My tiny little Loreal collection, haha. The lipstick is matte petal and the gloss is raspberry smash colour juice, HIP duo in showy, duo in brazen, pigment stick in mesmerizing, loose pigment in fiery, and loose piggie in valiant.






I can't list all of these, I don't even know what some of them are. I melted some lipsticks into pots and forgot to label them. The other ones are, in no particular order, Revlon, Clinique, Cover Girl, Mary Kate and Ashley, haha.






My UD/Hard Candy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From left to right is the HC quad ( until I was stupid enough to let someone borrow it, they broke my favorite one ) it's called dillusional, UDPP, Deluxe e/s palette with fishnet, honey, ransom, graffiti, zero, peace, shag, scratch, and underground, UDPP, 24/7 Glide on eyeliner in deviant, Ammo palette with smog, mildew, oil slick, last call, chopper, maui wowie, shattered, polyester bride, grifter, and sin and e/s in vert.






My tiny collection of MAC. The 2 lipsticks are entwined and mocha. The middle row from left to right is Tan piggie charm, frozen white, old gold full size piggie, golden olive, improper copper cream colour base, nylon e/s, amber lights, pinked muave charm piggie, violet charm. bottom row is Fancy that lipglass, chai, sharkskin shadestick ( i nabbed the last one in the tri-state area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), my 116 brush.






This is all my cheapie make up; Cover Girl, Almay, Revlon, Mary Kate and Ashley, Wet and Wild, Rimmel, Milani, stuff from Sally Beauty Supply. If you want details just ask.






Prescriptives!!! A friend of mine worked for Prescriptives and I acquired a lot of her stuff when she died so I don't even use half of this. There's Pro acne defense serum, powderful level 4, skin renewal cream, powderful level 3, skintone correction serum, redness relief gel, Studio Gear concealer, Px conc. and camo creams, lip liners in aurora, hazel, ginger, sheer cherry, umber, ruby. Eye liners in charcoal, dusk, sienna, khaki, l/s in sepia, trinket, blur, sasparilla. I messed up on this one so if you want to know what the rest is then ask.






More Prescriptives that was hiding from the first pic. E/S duo that I don't know the colors of (Thanks Wanda!), soft blond brow pencil, giner l/l, wildberry, khaki e/l, moonbeam reflective e/l in beaming midnight and beaming brown and l/g in eclipse.






My brushes! So far I prefer Prescriptives brushes, but I'm going to try MAC brushes now too and I just got my first one today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top row is my kabuki brush by BE, angled blush brush, 2 Precriptives soft shadow brushes, powder brush, not sure about the next one, it was Wandas, MAC 116. Bottom row starts with brushes from the art store that i use for eyeliner, cheapie brushes from Sallys, Prescriptives eyelining brush, 2 different sizes of the angled eye shaper brush, 10 travel size brushes, 2 foundation brushes.






My cases opened.






Cases closed.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 11, 2008)

What a gorgeous collection you have!  And that Anna Sui metallic eyeshadow is so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great collection! and I love love love your train cases!


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 11, 2008)

Daylight was one of my first high-end pieces ever and I still love it! Good choice.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_What a gorgeous collection you have! And that Anna Sui metallic eyeshadow is so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thanks! The Anna Sui is a cream shadow and it looks awesome as a base, I usually use it under Peace by Urban Decay.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone!
I will have to make another post very soon since I just got about 4 new things from NYX and I also just ordered about 4 new MAC products. I can't wait to get signed up for my MAC pro card so I can start ordering more! I had only been rebuilding my kit for about a month and before that I only had a couple things here and there so I think I'm off to a good start!
Plus I finally got to set up my canopy so I can rearrange my room and make a nice little (or big!) make up spot. I just need to figure out where I'm going to put my vanity, it might just end up in front of the window in my closet though.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 20, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## leena (Jun 20, 2008)

nice collection!


----------

